# What lens(es) should I consider for next purchase?



## K-amps (Jul 30, 2012)

I know it depends on what kind of photography I do... but I am open to and like to explore new areas. I just sold my 100-400L since it did not give me a whole lot more reach/ sharp images as can my 70-200mk.ii with a 2x mk.iii, I would like some reach but the good lenses are very pricey. I like Macro/General people pics/citi scapes/landscapes etc.

I already have the 17-40, 70-200, 50 1.8 mk.ii, 180L. I got the 17-40 after selling a good copy 24-105L, while I like the extra width, I feel the corners are so mushy and distortion very noticable at the corners that I do not use that extra width... should I wait for the 24-70mk.ii or get the 16-35mk.ii ? I love the 70-200. I use it the most. 

My budget is about $3500. I am a hobbyist, and would probably re-sell the lenses after I get bored with them since I do not make money off the hobby...

Are there new avenues / lenses I should explore? What would you guys do?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: What lens(es) should I get?*

High Speed Primes. 8)


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 30, 2012)

I just picked up the 16-35II and I'm very pleased with it. I'm also waiting for the elusive 24-70II. I'm hoping Canon brings out a 14-24L and that would take care of the 14-200 range. I'd like to throw in a couple of primes somewhere, say a 50 or 85 1.2, or maybe a 14L. A 3 or 400mm would also be sweet.


----------



## K-amps (Jul 30, 2012)

Do you guys thing the IQ of the 24-70ii will be on par with the 70-200ii?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2012)

MP-E 65mm and TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 30, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Do you guys thing the IQ of the 24-70ii will be on par with the 70-200ii?



The MTFs on Canon's website indicate it should (direct comparison at 70mm).


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 30, 2012)

Random Orbits said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys thing the IQ of the 24-70ii will be on par with the 70-200ii?
> ...



Going by that it should be an awesome lens. Along the same jump the 70-200II did from the MKI.


----------



## K-amps (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Guys.

John, the MPE 65 is something I have thought about a lot... but the $700 twin flash that it yearns for makes me pause a bit if i were to do it right with small apertures and DoF considerations.

What about the TSE 24mm, what will I be able to do that I cannot with a 24-70mk.ii ?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2012)

K-amps said:


> What about the TSE 24mm, what will I be able to do that I cannot with a 24-70mk.ii ?



Well...tilt and shift, of course. 

Correct converging verticals with shift, have fun with DoF with tilt...


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 31, 2012)

K-amps said:


> What about the TSE 24mm, what will I be able to do that I cannot with a 24-70mk.ii ?



It's an ideal lens for architecture and landscapes, but it does not have AF. Different style of photography. To get best use out of it, you'll need a tripod and time. Shift can be done on the fly to help correct verticals, but tilting is much harder esp. when you're trying to verify the focus plane using liveview (hence the tripod).

The TSE-24's IQ (esp sharpness) is better than other the current canon lenses (16-35L II, 24L II, etc.). After trying a good tilt shift, it makes the zooms and primes look muddy or blurry.


----------



## M.ST (Jul 31, 2012)

Most photographers use only the EF 16-35 II, EF 50 and EF 70-200 II and dont miss the EF 24-70 (II).

I have all above mentioned lenses, but I am not happy with the optical quality of the EF 16-35 II.

I wish Canon introduce a EF 14-24 mm 2.8 L oder a EF 16-35 III in the near future.


----------



## well_dunno (Jul 31, 2012)

I am going to try Tokina 16-28 f/2.8 in the near future - out of the reviews it seems to be a capable lens (check out the review at photozone.de if you like)

I imagine you would not like to wait until 2015 so 100-400 mk2 is not an option 

Two I would consider are 8-15 f/4 fisheye and 24-70 mk2 

Due to sensor dust frustrations I have had lately, no prime suggestions ;D I must say I am tempted by the TSE line though...

Cheers!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 31, 2012)

K-amps said:


> I know it depends on what kind of photography I do... but I am open to and like to explore new areas. I just sold my 100-400L since it did not give me a whole lot more reach/ sharp images as can my 70-200mk.ii with a 2x mk.iii, I would like some reach but the good lenses are very pricey. I like Macro/General people pics/citi scapes/landscapes etc.
> 
> I already have the 17-40, 70-200, 50 1.8 mk.ii, 180L. I got the 17-40 after selling a good copy 24-105L, while I like the extra width, I feel the corners are so mushy and distortion very noticable at the corners that I do not use that extra width... should I wait for the 24-70mk.ii or get the 16-35mk.ii  ? I love the 70-200. I use it the most.
> 
> ...



Canon16-35 II is Ok lens. Nikon 14-24 f2.8 is VERY VERY GOOD. I hope Canon can bring something better to table soon. 

The pix below was shot with 5D III + 16-35 II @ 16mm, HongKong Island.

Click on the link below too see more pics that I took from my last trip to HongKong & China.
http://s1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa384/fifo_warehouse/HongKong%20Jul%2022nd%20to%2028th%202012/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## LostArk (Jul 31, 2012)

I rented a 24mm f/1.4 L II from borrowlenses.com and used it over this past weekend. I was able to get pictures that would be impossible with the 16-35 or 24-70. Easily the most impressive lens I've ever used. It will be my next purchase!




Untitled by Nοah Fence, on Flickr


----------



## Daniel Flather (Aug 1, 2012)

ef 24mm f1.4 II. Shallow Dof and wide is a neat.


----------



## K-amps (Aug 1, 2012)

Dang it... My local Cam shop does not have the 24TSE, 24 f1.4 or the MPE65 as rentals that I can play around with...


----------



## Caps18 (Aug 2, 2012)

Do they have the 17mm TS-e? I need to practice a lot more with mine to speed up the process, but it did work on my last trip very well.


----------



## K-amps (Aug 2, 2012)

Caps18 said:


> Do they have the 17mm TS-e? I need to practice a lot more with mine to speed up the process, but it did work on my last trip very well.



Nopes... :-( (and I meant as rentals: edited original post)


----------



## Bosman (Aug 3, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> I have the 24L, 24-105, TS-E 24 II, TS-E 17. My TS-E 24 II is hands-down the sharpest of all my lenses, including the 70-200 f/2.8L II. It is super sharp without the tilt-shift, but is corner-to-corner sharp when the tilt is used properly, even at f/3.5. Although some use tables, LiveView is the easiest way to get that sharpness. My recommendation is to buy a clean used copy. They go for $1,750 USD or so.


how does the TSE-24II handle flare? I can point my 24LII at the sun and it almost completely kills any flare, in many cases it actually does kill it. For the creatives that like flare they will have a harder time getting that look if the 24LII is any indication of the future.
Um adding to the original post i decided to do what i should and investigate.
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-TS-E-24mm-f-3.5-L-II-Tilt-Shift-Lens-Review.aspx
"CA (Chromatic Aberration) is extremely well controlled - less CA than the EF 24 L II and much less than the original TS-E 24mm L. Utilizing SWC (Subwavelength Structure Coating), the TS-E 24 L II controls flare very well - performing much better than the EF 24 L II and better than the original TS-E 24mm L (review the comparison samples below). Distortion is negligible - slightly less than even the EF 24 L II and noticeably less than the original TS-E 24mm L. Contrast and colors are excellent. Bokeh (foreground and background blur quality) is good."

You just cant go below F3.5 which many who buy a 24 want. But as for landscapes it appears this Lens is the shizz.


----------

